# Yo Facebook members! I have my suspicions about a cubing poseur



## Crzyazn (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2200303231#/video/video.php?v=14052185919&oid=2200303231

it's in the group "I can solve a Rubik's cube", posted by Tony De Vito

Im the only suspicious post there so far on his 10.96sec solve, you'll know it's me. His move count appears to be around.....15ish?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

i counted 14-16 moves. for sure set up, in an earlier comment he made: 
"just to let evryone who looks at this knows trhis is my 2nd best time. my best time was seen and recorded by james fector who was the witness to my 8 second solve. thank you james for the easy solve ever."
he clearly doesn't understand what a lucky solve is.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 22, 2008)

At least he doesn't know about Thrawst's video of the uber fast solve. I have a feeling he would abuse it if he found the video.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 22, 2008)

What a jerk. He reverse scrambled the cube. Now all his friends think he's really fast when all he's doing is decieving them. I left him a nasty comment on the video.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 22, 2008)

I knew that entirely 2-gen solve was BS.....


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 22, 2008)

I usually just ignore stuff like this, but I felt compelled to post a comment on his video. Stuff like this makes me mad, and it's disrespectful to all of the cubers who work their butts off to get legit fast times. Here's what I posted: "15 moves in 11 seconds... yeah, real impressive. With your turning speed, you probably average around 40-45 seconds on real solves, assuming you even know OLL and PLL. If you want to post fake videos to impress your friends, you're free to do so, but don't expect to get any respect from the cubing community."

edit: He has another video on the group of a 12 second solve: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=14051810919&oid=2200303231
We have another yish here...
My comment on that one: "Dude, you should work on your cross... 4.5 seconds? The top cubers can do it in 1.5 seconds max. And what's your secret to getting all those last layer skips? You had one on this solve and another one on your 10.96 video. It's odd that you got two last layer skips in a row like that AND got them both on video, seeing as how the odds of a LL skip are 1 in 15552. What a coincidence... so what's your secret? Because if I could get LL skips like you, I would be averaging sub 7 easily."

edit again: Oh man, it gets better. On the group there is a topic asking everyone's best time, best average, and how old they are. Here's what he said:

"16 wit 9 mounths of experience

3x3
lucky-8.36
unluck-10.79
average-9.73

4x4
lucky-1m 14sec
unlucky-1m 46 sec
average-1m 23sec

5x5
lucky-1m 42sec
unlucky-2m 03sec
average-1m 57sec

i have a homemade syames one with two 3x3s
lucky-59sec
unlcky-1m 39sec
average-1m 21sec
ne1 have a syames 4x4 cause im havin trouble findin time 2 make one?"

His averages are faster than his best unlucky times! What a joke.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2008)

Scramble (orange in front, green on top):
D' R' D B' R' B U' R' U F' R' F B2 U2

Solution:
U2
x'U2
x2'UU2'RU
x'U2'URU
x'U'RU
x'U'RU

Lemme make that clearer:
U2x'
U2x'
x'U'RU
x'U'RU
x'U'RU
x'U'RU

EDIT: Jason's link looks like roughly the same solve (some extra U2 turns and rotations in the middle). He made a mistake on his last solve from all his over-turning redundant turning. 

EDIT 2: Wait, this guy goes to a Christian academy?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me? That's the most ridiculous solve ever.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 22, 2008)

im surprised you took the time to even dignify that video with such a long comment. But yes, he's a douche  But I mean, people are pretty skeptical about this kind of stuff, sooner or later his friends will scramble the cube for him, and he will look like a complete looser.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, fakers make me laugh. Dene is so light-hearted 

EDIT: Arg, not having a facebook account forever burdens me, I want to see the video


----------



## Rama (Jun 22, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 3x3
> lucky-8.36
> unluck-10.79
> average-9.73
> ...



What a lucky boy. (I wanted to say something else that starts with an b)


----------



## brunson (Jun 22, 2008)

Fake solve + Lucas Garron ownage = Major Fail. 

LOL, good work Lucas.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

The reply from the guy at the 12s solve:


> "to jason buam. k so i have no clue ne lingo that uz r uzin but what u can do is finish the top layer and leave out a corner. i always do that then fill in the middle buy puttin the opposite coloer on that side 4ex. the b+o if the b is on the bottom the i line the o on the orange side. drop that side down than put the correct color aligning it with the side then put the side back up."



I can't even read this because the spelling is just too much. My head hurts haha. He does not know what he is talking about does he...

Edit: Another member posted on the wall today: 


> Roy Bell (New Beginnings) wrote
> at 12:03pm
> I sovled it on the first day! dose it mean I have an IQ of 160? and now after 2 weeks i can solve it blindfolded in 55 seconds!
> 
> I have created a new algorithm that can help u solve Rubik's cube in a matter of minutes. contact me if u wanna learn the easist algorithm ever



So hilarious XD


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like he deleted all of the comments as well. What a tool.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rama said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3
> ...



baker?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, he is lame.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 22, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> The reply from the guy at the 12s solve:
> 
> 
> > "to jason buam. k so i have no clue ne lingo that uz r uzin but what u can do is finish the top layer and leave out a corner. i always do that then fill in the middle buy puttin the opposite coloer on that side 4ex. the b+o if the b is on the bottom the i line the o on the orange side. drop that side down than put the correct color aligning it with the side then put the side back up."
> ...



Lawl matter of minutes...(great one) bld 55 second....dang what method?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm yeah.. deleted posts. Oh well, I posted anyway. I wonder if he'll watch the video I linked to (thrawst's uber fast solve, mentioned earlier in here...)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2008)

I just posted this:

"That's how i solve It! (sometimes)
...And Barely avoided dying...
Fantastic, awesome, knowledgey, excellent!"

I wanna see if he deletes it.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, I wonder if he realises who he's talking to when he tries to teach Jason how to solve the cube >.<


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

i posted on the second video:


> this is who you are addressing:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BAUM01
> the north american record holder. i think he knows more than you.



i wonder how long it will be before he deletes it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, he's deleting everything. XP


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think he can delete a group wall post


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

i say we just keep commenting on his vids so that he is deleting non-stop.

he posted on his 10.96 vid:


> yea i i sat and figured out like tons of ways to move like 3 pieces and no other 1s


i replied


> yeah and then you scrambled by moving only 3 pieces.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 23, 2008)

Shweet he knows U and A perm

I WANT HIS ALGS


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks Lucas, I set my record on that scramble!

Oh, wait....


Yeah, that guy is a douché. He might as well peel of the stickers, then say he solved it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

"Man, you got arthritis or something? You moved so slowly! I tried that scramble and got about 6 seconds."


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha, this is hilarious.

Poor guy, I can imagine it now, him sitting at his desk thinking that he can impress strangers on the internet with his "fast" cube times. But little does he know there is a group of people who actually do work to solve it incredibly fast, I mean, how is he supposed to know? And now he's stuck losing an argument from one of the fastest solvers in the world. You almost feel bad for the guy. Almost. But then you realize he tried to cheat and show off, and you're happy with the balance of the universe. Everyone gets whats coming to them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

who is Jim Mertens? i LOLed my bum off reading what he wrote:


> wait, i don think he understanz u. u got 2 talk al cool and ish, cuz then he will no what ur takling bout. so then, sup wit yo, tony, u iz da awsome at the solvz. cuz you does it fast and like that, and yea. but herez da lingo ppl who can actully solve uz: F = a bad grade, B = a good grade for you, U = yourself, R = right, L = wrong, D = double turn, x = where the treasure is, y = a question, and z = a variable in math.



Jim, if i ever meet you, I will give you cookies for this.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Jim, if i ever meet you, I will give you cookies for this.



Jim is on this forum, haha.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> EDIT: Arg, not having a facebook account forever burdens me, I want to see the video


http://archive.garron.us/vid/2008/facebook_fake1.avi
(don't use)

EDIT:
http://archive.garron.us/vid/2008/facebook_fake1.mp4 should be better.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2008)

@vault I am totally taking you up on that. Next competition in the midwest I am at (not US Open unfortunately) I demand you come to and bring me home-baked cookies.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 25, 2008)

I wrote:

"OMG Tony ur sooooo fast!!!! idk what these guys r talkin about it looked real 2 me! I bet ur 20x faster than them. Who the hell is lucas garron anyway??? Whats ur method? I need 2 know PM me kk?"

let's see if he deletes this comment or not ;]


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> @vault I am totally taking you up on that. Next competition in the midwest I am at (not US Open unfortunately) I demand you come to and bring me home-baked cookies.



whoa whoa whoa, i never said anything about home-baked. also ill be at the northeastern comps over the winter(princeton, cornell, etc.) so maybe i will see you there. ill just be sure to bring cookies to every comp i go to from now until you are paid.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah thanks GG. That is clearly a load of crap indeed.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2008)

"til i get 9 more comments then il delete this one to but they hall have to be about this vids fakness" ...will 8 more people comment, please?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2008)

</fake video>


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

So Jim, how about organizing the Cincinnati Summer Open? I'll even help you scramble.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cincinnati summer open? Totally possible, I suppose. Actually thats really not a bad idea. Hmm... Joe Neheisel is trying to organize a competition in Youngstown, OH (south of Canton, near PA) for sometime in September... its possible I could throw together a small competition for like August though; I still have Cornell's displays and such. I'll look into it... PM me, where do you live?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2008)

OOOOO youngtown in September . I live in pittsburgh during the school year, so I could probably come to that. As long as it isn't the 13th I'm ok.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 26, 2008)

He took the videos down!

Dang, Youngstown in September sounds awesome but I might not be able to make it. I always miss out on so many competitions in the fall... stupid marching band =/


----------

